# alpine 7909



## Nichodemus (Jan 27, 2011)

Not my posting but saw this on ebay this morning . Looks like there is a replacement faceplate for sale for it too.

Alpine 7909 Anniversary Edition | eBay


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Both items have been relisted from a few weeks ago.. fishy

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ebay-car-audio-deals/110069-alpine-7909-replacement-face.html


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Robb said:


> Both items have been relisted from a few weeks ago.. fishy
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ebay-car-audio-deals/110069-alpine-7909-replacement-face.html


Robb,
Did you ever get the one you've been looking for forever?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

Banks,OR is not that far from me, I might be willing to verify condition and legitimacy of the unit if the owner is willing and the buyer is serious.


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

21 bids already. Will end over 1k.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2011)

I am the seller and I guarantee the items are real. The only things "fishy" are people that bid on something and then don't pay for it. I had to file claims with EBay for both items for non payment. Now they are up again and I hope the winners pay this time. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Good luck with your auction


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

GLWS Scooter (thought your Ebay ID looked familiar), at $960 with a day and half to go.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

WRX2010 said:


> GLWS Scooter (thought your Ebay ID looked familiar), at $960 with a day and half to go.


Looks like all the bidders are positioning themselves for an ambush in the last seconds based in it's stalled 2 day price.
This could get very interesting at the end.
Almost worth pausing football to come back and watch on ebay in realtime.
:lurk:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Looks like all the bidders are positioning themselves for an ambush in the last seconds based in it's stalled 2 day price.
> This could get very interesting at the end.
> Almost worth pausing football to come back and watch on ebay in realtime.
> :lurk:


Yep....almost.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

$990.00.
Seems low to me.
Then again, I think I pay too much for used car audio anyway.
Maybe it's because it's an anniversary version?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Used 7909's sell between $800-$900 depending on condition.
With this economy, and after the ebay fees, it's a good price for the seller.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Robb said:


> Used 7909's sell between $800-$900 depending on condition.
> With this economy, and after the ebay fees, it's a good price for the seller.


Robb,
Did you ever find your BNIB 7909?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a question. Why did Nichodemus say, "Not my posting but saw this on ebay this morning", when he obviously works with Scooter and uses the same internet? Why didn't you just say it is a friends or a colleagues listing?


----------



## Nichodemus (Jan 27, 2011)

cause its not my posting, otherwise I would have said , its my posting and I am going to make money on it, cause I am not. And yes , we work for the same company .


----------

